# My first order - photo of a rhinestone t-shirt design!!



## Serenity10 (Jul 11, 2010)

I completed my first order today. A group of ladies who help a lot in the community near me. I'm so excited for what is to come!!


April


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: My first order!!*

Very nice  

I am sure that there will be more orders to come ! !


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: My first order!!*

Very nice indeed. I'm sure others will see it, want to know where they got it, and next thing you know you'll be so busy you won't know what hit you.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: My first order!!*



Serenity10 said:


> I completed my first order today. A group of ladies who help a lot in the community near me. I'm so excited for what is to come!!
> 
> 
> April


Very nice! Congrats on the first order and thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Very nice. The first of many orders to come I am sure.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

How exciting...great job. You'll always remember that first sale. Good luck to you.


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats. This is an exciting moment enjoy it.


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 760rdl (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks great..... what type of system are you using???

have you turned them yet youll be nervous to ask what they think lol i was on my first order.....


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Beautiful design!


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

April, looks fantastic!

Congrats on your FIRST ORDER !! Woo-hoo!!!


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

Fantastic work. Congrats on your first order. A very exciting moment.

Kim


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Great job! I too would like to know what system your using. I am still "on the fence" and any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

That's nice. You can get a lot of money for rhinestone jobs. Don't sale yourself short. I just made a $300 shirt and got an order for 2 more. I'm working on a $400 jacket, did 2 vest that was about $300 a piece. Stick with it.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Twanabee said:


> Great job! I too would like to know what system your using. I am still "on the fence" and any input would be greatly appreciated.


I do all mine by hand. No templates at all. I'll post one in a few. Need to find one.


----------



## stinky12 (Jul 12, 2008)

First sale, one of my most memorable moments in life.... Great job now the gears are in motion!


----------



## Serenity10 (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm using DAS. Thanks you all for looking!


----------



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

How did you meet these ladies in order to sell to them?


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey did you put some cards with the order? I always give my customer a few of my business cards with their order. I get new business like that. Let your customer pass a few out for you.


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

I can't wait to see a photo of a $300 rhinestone shirt!!! Please, please!!


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Very nice work. I like the shirt.


----------



## Serenity10 (Jul 11, 2010)

I met them through word of mouth. I told a family member and she told a friend and it got passed along. I'm trying to get my website together mostly so when I give out a business card they can see a portfolio and have an idea of what possiblities are out there. Then I plan to go to some schools near me.

April


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

There is nothing like owning your own business and making your first sale. Now I know why I saw all those one dollor bills hanging on the walls of businesses.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Me too, Please post photos soon, please



vgary said:


> I can't wait to see a photo of a $300 rhinestone shirt!!! Please, please!!


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

We had a request from a local Asian music artist here in the UK to do some rstone tees but in the end we didn't get the job.

He wanted roughly 2 sides A3 size designs in 2 colour and 3 more diff tees in 1 colour. As we had just started up everything was new and I knew it'd take atleast a week to get right.

So we quoted £40 a tee (which I think is extremely cheap given the time and custom 1 off designs we'd do). It would have made us £140 but he wanted them for £20 each so let them go. I was ready to drop the price £10 each as knew there would be much more work from other artists but he had no intention of paying a penny more. 

I now know £40 was fair I wouldn't sell us cheap if we can deliver the work.

We have our own design team but imagine u had to pay for 4 unique prints, wouldn't be cheap outsourced.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Great job, you did awesome,, 
keep up the great work,,


----------

